
Ask HN: How to create my own version of AWS using AWS - startup4740
I want to create a version of AWS using multiple Raspberry Pis. 
Any tutorials or links that would guide or lead me in that direction?
======
IronWolve
Interesting question.

I dont own a raspberry pi, so no idea what hypervisors are available for you
to use. I normally use KVM on centos7.

Quick google, and I only seen 1 hypervisor.
[http://xhypervisor.org](http://xhypervisor.org)

No idea what it can and cant do.

------
QuinnyPig
Which aspects of AWS? They've got well over 100 distinct services at this
time...

